# Flounder Gigging Equipment



## WeSellGigs (Oct 27, 2012)

If anyone needs a flounder gig or pole, please check out our selections of gigs at http://www.frog-gigging.com. We currently have several items on sell!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll give you $5 for one of your all thread gig heads if you throw in one of those crappy t-shirts and free shipping.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Death From Above said:


> I'll give you $5 for one of your all thread gig heads if you throw in one of those crappy t-shirts and free shipping.


Man, Thats Funny

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Ya might start off with a hey yall how ya doing,here are some fish/frogs we stuck,BEFORE you try to sell on here....just sayin'


----------

